# Superco? where dey at?



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

What is going on with these frames? Any updates on 'em?


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

i want one!


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

I heard a week ago the Charger will be available in approx. 2 months. I was also told the price should be nailed down real soon. Man, I hope this isn't going to be a $700 frame. I want one too.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

looking around about 'em. They look sick. Probably be mad expensive tho..










https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187741


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

the 26 charger is not my taste


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> the 26 charger is not my taste


You have poor taste.

JK why not though?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i dont like how they had too move the seattube onto the downtube, the seat tube is at a crazy angle, the chanstays look crazy thin and flimsy and the intergrated seat clamps arent my style 

lovin the 24" version though:thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Funny you say that, I was noticing the thin seat and chainstays too. I don't mind the seattube being moved forward at all though as you wouldn't be buying this frame to jack up the seatpost and ride epic XCs with it. Evil Imperial and Knolly bikes have this type of seatpost arrangement and they're aren't too many complaints about them. I still want a frame with 14" CSs though  .


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Your high price expectations are correct, and don't worry about the small diamiter tubing because they are made out of Super Therm. OX platinum. Very light and very strong, which explains the price. If you have the cash in a couple of months, go for it.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

dumb question but I thought it was touched on before, doesn't the ox platinum tubing dent easy or prone to denting? Overall I thought I remember talk that super therm ox plat is like you said, really light and strong but it tends to dent.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

It is no different than a bike made of tripple butted tubing. They are frames made for the more experienced, smooth rider.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Pastor D said:


> It is no different than a bike made of tripple butted tubing. They are frames made for the more experienced, smooth rider.


I guess I'm confused, so what you're saying is the strength or where the super therm ox plat tubing would yield to denting is the same as any other chromo tubing used for frames?

Also how are these frames made for the more experienced, smooth rider? Meaning that those riders don't fall, miss a peg or get hung up which would send the bike out banging on the concrete? Not calling you out by any means, just don't really understand that statement.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I haven't dented my OX platinum frame yet ServeEm, maybe you're confusing with another alloy?

Either way it does look way skinny in the back, reminds me a lot of Cru Jones' ride for some reason. I like the colour a lot too.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

ServeEm said:


> I guess I'm confused, so what you're saying is the strength or where the super therm ox plat tubing would yield to denting is the same as any other chromo tubing used for frames?
> 
> Also how are these frames made for the more experienced, smooth rider? Meaning that those riders don't fall, miss a peg or get hung up which would send the bike out banging on the concrete? Not calling you out by any means, just don't really understand that statement.


I am saying that many bike companies, over the past decade, have marketed there lightest frames, whether it be because of the tubing thickness or the tubing material, specifically to the "smooth and more experienced" riders, and have specifically stated it in there catalogs and on there websites. Of course they fall, just not as frequently as a begginer. This is the reason companies make bikes specificaly for beginers, intermediate and pro. That includes this frame, and by it's constructions, materials and cost, the answere should be rediculousl obvious.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Pastor D said:


> I am saying that many bike companies, over the past decade, have marketed there lightest frames, whether it be because of the tubing thickness or the tubing material, specifically to the "smooth and more experienced" riders, and have specifically stated it in there catalogs and on there websites. Of course they fall, just not as frequently as a begginer. This is the reason companies make bikes specificaly for beginers, intermediate and pro. That includes this frame, and by it's constructions, materials and cost, the answere should be rediculousl obvious.


I'm not gonna get into an arguement with you over frames designed around intermediate riders. I don't believe this frame is, my opinion. The answer being ridiculously obvious is your opinion, not me being short sighted.

I never ragged on this frame, I actually think it's clean. So I don't know why you got so worked up. My question originally was about the denting, not critisizing the bike.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I am not worked up, merely stating fact. I believe I answered your question sufficiantly. The answer was clearly aimed at all bike companies that make this type or quality of frame, not on you being short sighted in any way, shape or form.
I myself, prefer my NS Suburban. How the future of Superco. will turn out is yet to be seen.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> I don't mind the seattube being moved forward at all though as you wouldn't be buying this frame to jack up the seatpost and ride epic XCs with it.


yes but this does not allow for seat slammage


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> yes but this does not allow for seat slammage


Why anyone would need to slam the seat any lower than the height of the top of the rear tire is beyond me. Is it just an appearance thing? A counterculture type of image?


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> yes but this does not allow for seat slammage


its still a straight tube. besides, you only need like 3 inches of straight tubing to hold a seatpost, assuming you cut it for the height you like.

and like the above post, if its an inch away from hitting the tire, its slammed


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

oh snap!
these are nice.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Website is up
http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Ouch that price hurts


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The 24" looks way better. 725 is a lot tho.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

that price is kinda BS..
500 and i would consider it


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Windowlicker said:


> that price is kinda BS..
> 500 and i would consider it


There are lots of great frames welded in Taiwan that cost way less. But if you want a frame made in the US, you have to pay somebody US wages.

I wouldn't pay it, but the price seems perfectly reasonable to me.

JMH


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

29.8mm seat post?? Odd size.

I like them a lot but do not see the overall added benefit for the cost over other frames. Sure it is lighter but less than a pound for the added $125 over a Mob or extra $325 over a Riot?

But again I think they look really nice and I like the geometries of both..


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Those aren`t the only frames that are over $700.00.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah...but I think this bike is really meant for people that are like 100% good and ride lots. Maybe would suit as a competition bike too.


----------

